# Wilderness Athlete



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anyone else tried this "Hydrate and Recover?"

http://www.wildernessathlete.com/lemon-lime-hydrate-recover-tub/

I bought me a tub of this and I noticed that it looks like glowing toxic waste. When it comes to writing cursive words in the snow things also glow the neon yellowish green as well. Is there something about this stuff that makes my bladder just not hold any of it?

Seems like it does do a decent job hydrating I guess. I am not sure if it is absolutely worth the price beyond powerade or not. I never got a cramp after 4 days of hunting so I guess that is good. Anyone else with experience with this stuff. I can't make a solid verdict on whether or not I should keep using...


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

a single serving contains 16 times the amount of vitamin c you need in a day. On a clear night I'm sure it could be seen from space. While I have no evidence to suggest it, Vitamin C being water soluble and therefore harmless, the increased urine output could be your kidney's way of getting rid of all that extra. Perhaps there is some other chemical that is acting as an irritant.

With that said, if you are going through water more rapidly because of said problem, I'd either increase my ratio of water to solution, or resort back to powerade. Maybe you should have someone mix varying concentrations of it, in addition to other lemon lime drinks in unmarked bottles and unknown to you, and see how it affects you. An informal trial may be an interesting review.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Has anyone else tried this "Hydrate and Recover?"
> 
> http://www.wildernessathlete.com/lemon-lime-hydrate-recover-tub/
> 
> ...


Gatorade and a good protein powder


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Stuff looks nasty... can't believe you drank it!!!


----------

